# Angel's Blue Glow



## angelhunter (Feb 19, 2012)

started with my armor case and added blue glow effect behind motherboard





but decided to go farther..
stripped out the case so i could paint interior a flat black. note i left the led strips attached a little nail polish remover over leds worked fine and hides the strip better




started to add inside parts




Decide not to use fan holders that came with case for back and top. Besides with  the new Evercool fans they wouldnt snap in. bought the fans that were aluminum case because i didnt want excess light around the fan just a glow coming thru filter








Added more components in front, and sleeved pretty much all cables. running cables thru the sides (powers/reset/ audio usb cables) hiding most but waiting on extension cables for the usb audio and such since they dont have enough length to reach motherboard connectors. I will run the extensions to the front multi panel so i wont need to sleeve them and connect them behind bays




since im not using the top i/o ports on top of case ( my lid broke anyways) i decided to remove top plastic cover and line it with a filter





thats it for today have more pics soon just have to settle for my ghetto pc right now


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

got more stuff installed












test powers up








closed up and ready to use till rev C





Rev C will include a 1/2" thick plexigalss base backlight with blue to create a glow under case

Also looking for input on the inside

1 is it to dark inside should i add more light or leave it as is?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

Look's good! I like the light coming from behind the mobo tray, maybe dim the bottom strip some or find something to put in that space as it look's really empty. I like the cover for the HDD releases  If you flip the HDD's around can you reach with the PSU wires to the front of the case? That would help get rid of those wire's  And i'm not sure if i see SATA cable's there or not but i'd run those behind the MOBO tray if you can and out to the front with the PSU wire's


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 22, 2012)

You have it right next to your monitor? Man, that must get distracting. I have mine behind my PC so there's a glow coming from behind the monitor, but when I enter the room I can see the case in all of its glory. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Look's good! I like the light coming from behind the mobo tray, maybe dim the bottom strip some or find something to put in that space as it look's really empty. I like the cover for the HDD releases  If you flip the HDD's around can you reach with the PSU wires to the front of the case? That would help get rid of those wire's  And i'm not sure if i see SATA cable's there or not but i'd run those behind the MOBO tray if you can and out to the front with the PSU wire's



i had longer sata cables but i got some 6" ones which surprizingly increased disk performance when i installed them


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 23, 2012)

here is my idea on a pedestal for my pc made from plexi and wood the wood would be black smooth finish and the four plexi cylinders would be attached to pc case where the feet go and removable from base of pedestal but sit on pedastal in circlular indents to prevent sliding. base will be lit by a chathod tube light where the opening is underneath.


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

thinking should i go with the above stand or make more of multi level stand. i thought of getting some nice wood painted black but using a router around the edges creating a groove deep enough
to put blue EL wire in first than a clear or opaq/frosted edging on next, so when the blue el wire is on it glows thru the edging. the fist design had room for chathode tube to be placed in center of plexi. plexi is dang expensive. pick your choice and give me feedback. may even building a tall floor version


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 16, 2012)

you stole my idea!!! lol i had made that glow thing too with SMD LED strips behind my mobo 

yours is with acryllic tho....


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

actually its just smd strips behind the mobo. the a,b,c,d is the platform or stand for the whole pc i made one with plexi a way back with led lighting and black material on both flat sides looked real cool thought of a stand like this but i think case to heavy to do it


----------



## angelhunter (May 7, 2012)

added a new video card and redone front adding a gatewatch 2


----------

